# Another Mad Science Prop



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I forget where I first saw this ... maybe Dave Lowe's blog ... but it stuck in my head so vividly, I had to create one for myself.










It will be one prop among many on the conference table at work. I hope it goes over well.


----------



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

Neat! Does it move?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Not deliberately... this time. I don't have time to rig it up that way, but it IS mounted on springs, and I deliberately made the legs uneven in the hope that every little table bump will set it bouncing.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love it!!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

looks really sweet!!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Awesome! Put some motion in it next year and bring it to OUR conference table!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's ALIVE!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the hand. Sounds like you have a fun place to work.


----------

